# Airplanes and knitting needles



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

My Husband and I are flying from Toronto Canada to Atlanta Georgia( my second time flying ever)( such a rookyLOL) in September and I am wondering if I am allowed to take 1 or2 sets of Knitting needles and or crochet hooks with me on the plane to work on a project to pass the time away. I don't want to take them just to have them confiscate them on me !! 
I tried googling this and so far can't find anything regarding this. any help would be greatly appreciated !! I have yet to book my flights , would a travel agent know the answer to this question I wonder??


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm not sure about this, but maybe you should check with the airline company your are flying with.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

In the States usually are are allowed to carry your needles. Since you are flying out of and then back into Canada it may be different. Check with the airlines on both side of the border and then print off whatever it says especially if it allows them. Sometimes the folks at security will try to take them if you don't have the copy from the airline. Good luck and enjoy your flight.


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

TSA are the ones who will confiscate your needles so that is where you need to check


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

I find the quarters too close on the plane to knit I just read. If you are checking luggage, your needles would be safe. 

Hope you have a safe flight. The Atlanta airport is huge but has interesting artwork. 

Robin


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Check with the TSA. I fly quite often and always take a knitting project. I know you are not allowed straight needles. I only use circulars so I never had a problem.


----------



## Bummy (Sep 6, 2013)

I jut came back from France - I had sm circular wooden sock needles and no one said anything. I asked at TSA before we left Montana, and they said " knitting needles" were fine. Don't know if they meant just wooden, circular or all.


----------



## Phoebe's Mother (Aug 27, 2012)

I checked online first with the airline that I last flew, and they approved both knitting needles and crochet hooks. Then, I telephoned the airline and spoke with an agent, who approved both knitting needles and crochet hooks. Accessed the TSA website and saw that both knitting needles and crochet hooks were allowed, in carry-on and checked luggage. Arrived at the airport (Houston Hobby), and was told by the attendant who checked me in, that my little crochet hook "would be a weapon, should _ decide to run amok with it and stab [my] husband." Since then, I have gone to Tuesday Morning and purchased several bamboo circular knitting needles, which cost something like $2.99, so that I will not feel badly about removing my stitches (life line, of course!) and doing something with the needles (I only use a carry-on, no other luggage to stash them in)._


----------



## Bummy (Sep 6, 2013)

I took a tapestry needle threaded with yarn just in case they made me ditch the needles- figured I could use it like a stitch holder if I needed to


----------



## Phoebe's Mother (Aug 27, 2012)

We are not the terrorists!


----------



## altogirl (Sep 27, 2011)

Take cheap wooden needles with you. Usually they will pass with no problem, but if they are confiscated, you're not out too much money. I also take my Kindle so I can read if I can't knit.


----------



## Fidra (Nov 11, 2013)

I take inexpensive needles, have taken both straight metal and wooden circular on board flying from Canada to the US and to and from Australia. So far without problems but I understand that despite regulations allowing knitting needles, it is up to each security agent to decide what to allow. It makes the trip go so much easier when one can knit away the hours. I suggest take your knitting but be prepared in case you encounter an agent who decides your needles are a danger!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

I have neve r had a prob. W/ knitting on planes...I would put all of my extra sets in luggage...though


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

I have knitted happily on a plane for hours, but on the return flight was told to remove the knitting from cabin luggage as I may poke people's eyes out and I could be a dangerous woman. Inconsistency. It was on an international flight and I was lucky I could still place it in my main suitcase as otherwise it would have been confiscated. I have found that it depends on the security staff and their whims. Inconsistencies are hard to plan for.

Double check with the airline.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Phoebe's Mother said:


> I checked online first with the airline that I last flew, and they approved both knitting needles and crochet hooks. Then, I telephoned the airline and spoke with an agent, who approved both knitting needles and crochet hooks. Accessed the TSA website and saw that both knitting needles and crochet hooks were allowed, in carry-on and checked luggage. Arrived at the airport (Houston Hobby), and was told by the attendant who checked me in, that my little crochet hook "would be a weapon, should _ decide to run amok with it and stab [my] husband." Since then, I have gone to Tuesday Morning and purchased several bamboo circular knitting needles, which cost something like $2.99, so that I will not feel badly about removing my stitches (life line, of course!) and doing something with the needles (I only use a carry-on, no other luggage to stash them in)._


_

Ha ha I was also told that I was a dangerous woman who could poke out the eyes of others, we must be knitting sisters._


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Not to be nosy but this question came up in another post a few weeks ago. One woman said she always puts in a lifeline before leaving the house and then carries a self address padded envelope with her so that if the security staff don't like her needles and want to confiscate them, she can take them out and mail them to herself. Of course, she had other needles in her checked luggage so she could continue at the other end of her trip!


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

My sister in law was flying from B.C to N.B. a few years ago, and they took her needles. I don't remember if it was Air Canada or West Jet.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I just got back from an international flight and took my knitting no problem,they asked me if i had anything that could be used as a weapon ,I said no and ,happy knitting for me for 9 hours.hope this helps.


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

annhkmiller said:


> Not to be nosy but this question came up in another post a few weeks ago. One woman said she always puts in a lifeline before leaving the house and then carries a self address padded envelope with her so that if the security staff don't like her needles and want to confiscate them, she can take them out and mail them to herself. Of course, she had other needles in her checked luggage so she could continue at the other end of her trip!


I always put my knitting needles in my check in bags. I've yet to find or even see a post box in an airport; have heard about the idea of posting back home if not allowed on board before.

So much depends on who is carrying out the actual security check on the day - I couldn't get a definite answer from our airline so opted to put the knitting in the check in.

Our latest trip overseas there was no way anyone could have done anything like knitting or crochet as the seats were so narrow.

That all said a friend recently flew from Canada to the US and had no problem with her knitting and needles.


----------



## Nanny White (Apr 21, 2013)

Plastic, bamboo or wooden needles/crochet hooks are allowed in carry-on luggage. If you are in Cattle Class please don't knit, it will annoy the people next to you. (Trust me, I love my knitting and crochet, but was really annoyed by a lady next to me selfishly knitting on the plane) I do knit and crochet in the airport when I fly without my husband, it relieves the boredom!


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

I have done it with no problem but you should check with the airlines. You could also carry a self addressed mailer with you and if they say no pop them into it and mail them back to your house. That way your not going to lose them to the trash and you can mail them from the airport.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I just flew with a WIP on needles and two sets of interchangeables in my carry-on. No problem at all.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

BTW, discretion being the better part of valor, I did leave the work on my Hiya Hiya Sharps in my checked luggage.


----------



## 15540 (Apr 6, 2011)

Yesterday I returned from a trip to Portugal which originated in Montreal. The Canadian TSA said knitting needles were ok. Scissors are also ok as long as their blades are no longer than 2". I also flew to Florida in May and knitting needles are ok with US TSA. Scissors too as long as the blades are not longer than 4". I took all the accessories I would need too. No problems and no one asked. I use 10" or circular needles. I'm considerate and stay in my own space. It shouldn't be any more annoying to your seatmate than loud music coming from their headsets.


----------



## nananan22 (Dec 31, 2012)

Just got off the plane from a trip and flew out of Boston. JFK, Vancouver Canada, San Francisco and Anchorage. I had my knitting with me on each flight in my carry on and was never questioned. Circular needles. Unfortunately each flight was so full that I didn't have the space I would have needed to comfortably knit so I didn't knit on any of the flights


----------



## emmas mom (May 15, 2013)

Puppies101 said:


> I'm not sure about this, but maybe you should check with the airline company your are flying with.


Just a possibility - I checked with my airline and their site said they were allowed. Even though I had a copy of the policy with me, they still took my needles! It was quite a scene! I didn't give them up quitely. And I was flying within the US.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I have never had a problem. However, you could use circulars/bamboos if you are very concerned.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

This is a roll of the dice. In spite of whatever rules are in place, the security agents checking you through have the last word, sometimes they confiscate,many times they don't. And if you think that's strange, I actually saw a woman take a regular sized sewing machine on a plane as carry on.


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

The TSA website says they allow knitting needles. I just flew Delta and they checked the rules for me.


----------



## Amiya (Mar 9, 2012)

I have gone to china and fly every year to India with my knitting. These are long flights. So I take my knitting with me as I can't sleep on the flights. So far I never had any problem.


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

When I flew twice this year and I took wooden knitting needles and plastic tapestry needles (for weaving ends). A Plastic crochet hook for (picking up dropped stitches) and a small mail Zippy( for cutting yarn ). All of this went through in my carry-on with no problem. I also saw several ladies knitting as we waited for our flight.


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

stubbynose said:


> My Husband and I are flying from Toronto Canada to Atlanta Georgia( my second time flying ever)( such a rookyLOL) in September and I am wondering if I am allowed to take 1 or2 sets of Knitting needles and or crochet hooks with me on the plane to work on a project to pass the time away. I don't want to take them just to have them confiscate them on me !!
> I tried googling this and so far can't find anything regarding this. any help would be greatly appreciated !! I have yet to book my flights , would a travel agent know the answer to this question I wonder??


I flew Air France from Toronto to Paris last October. I had my knitting in the top of my carry-on (also had a life line in it in case they took the needles). No problem at all. It wasn't even mentioned.


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

margoc said:


> TSA are the ones who will confiscate your needles so that is where you need to check


TSA in the US: WIPS are allowed in your carry on, any extra needles I would like to bring goes in checked baggage.
From Canada to the US you need to check agency regulating security at the airports website!


----------



## MaryAnn Gullihur (Jul 7, 2011)

I have traveled domestically and internationally with my knitting and I've never had a problem. I would go crazy on these flights without my knitting or crocheting. I say go for it!!


----------



## Jodi k. (May 3, 2014)

My experience has been I can take the knitting out of the US but very hard to bring it back in. There doesn't seem to be any definitive guidelines but is up to the opinion of the TSA agent. You can ask around but the only answer that matters is the TSA. Circular needles seem to be less threatening. I know DPNs are a NO go. Just my experience...whatever it's worth. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes, TSA is the group that would confiscate your needles and it all depends on the crew manning the airport as to whether your needles are confiscated or not.

One time I flew out of Tampa, Fl and my needles we confiscated. Another time I flew out of Orlando, Fl and they were not. Both times I headed to the same destination. Then on the return flight same airport one time they let me take my needles another time they were not going to but I had the official ruling that I printed from the internet and TSA sight so they let me take them.

There doesn't seem to be a hard and fast rule on this. It's frustrating.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Phoebe's Mother said:


> We are not the terrorists!


Recently I was flying out of Laguardia and I was pulled aside along with a 5 year old for random further checking. I am 67 and a half. Excellent job of terrorist profiling.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I would get a good book and leave my needles in my bags!! I don't think I would get any knitting done anyway... but that is just me...


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Each country makes and administers its own rules. CURRENTLY, in the U S the TSA allows knitting needles, including metal ones. If you go to the TSA website the page that states that knitting needles are approved for carrying on board has a photo of a metal needle. 

Anyone having concerns about the issue and flying in the U S might be well served to print a copy of the TSA info just in case you run into TSA agents or flight crew who are not up to speed on the issue.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

I have taken knitting needles, both bamboo and aluminum with me on flights in the US and flights to Europe. I've never had a problem with them. Ever. I've knitted all the way to Europe and back.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Most airlines will let you check needles, but also if you have circulars, they let you carry on. You can google the regulations from most airlines.


----------



## Rosesla (Mar 12, 2012)

I have traveled a lot with knitting needles. I always take wood circus. And pack any extra in checked luggage. Check with your airline to see their policy and with www.tsa.gov to find out their current policy. Happy flying and knitting.


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

I have just returned from Calgary to UK and no problem with knitting needles. We have dome the trip twice a year over the last 7 and never been stopped. I have even asked going through security and all they mention is scissors over a 6" blade. We always have to go through London Heathrow too and no problems there.

Maybe different airports have different rules and regulations. I would give them a call and find out if I were you.

Have a good flight.


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

I have just returned from Calgary to UK and no problem with knitting needles. We have dome the trip twice a year over the last 7 and never been stopped. I have even asked going through security and all they mention is scissors over a 6" blade. We always have to go through London Heathrow too and no problems there.

Maybe different airports have different rules and regulations. I would give them a call and find out if I were you.

Have a good flight.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I have flown quite a lot. I usually take socks on bamboo knitting needles (DPNs) as a project. I have seen others knitting on a plane as well. The size needles you need for socks are little more than toothpicks and wood doesn't show up on an x-Ray - or at least it didn't years ago when I stepped on a toothpick and broke it off in my foot. It took the doctor three tries of cutting my foot open over six weeks before he found it because he couldn't see it on the X-Ray.


----------



## jennifer57 (Jan 27, 2011)

I seriously think that people are taking weapons way too seriously. But my friend just came from Ireland and going she had bamboo needles was fine coming back though she had to stick them in her suitcase as they were considered a weapon. it is strange. I don't like plastic needles but denise interchangables are on sale now and they would pass both I would think.


----------



## SandraPurl (Dec 12, 2011)

I usually take my interchangeable needles, remove the points from the cable and put them in my pocketbook with other pens and pencils and the cables elsewhere. Then I take out my knitting which is on another cable and re-screw the points on the WIP. I hope that makes sense!!!!

SandraPurl


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

I have flow in and out of Canada with kniiting needles and crochet hooks in my carry on without any problem.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

you need to look up the airline you are flying on and they should have a list of what you can and can't take with you.


stubbynose said:


> My Husband and I are flying from Toronto Canada to Atlanta Georgia( my second time flying ever)( such a rookyLOL) in September and I am wondering if I am allowed to take 1 or2 sets of Knitting needles and or crochet hooks with me on the plane to work on a project to pass the time away. I don't want to take them just to have them confiscate them on me !!
> I tried googling this and so far can't find anything regarding this. any help would be greatly appreciated !! I have yet to book my flights , would a travel agent know the answer to this question I wonder??


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

I have had my needles taken in Vegas - on my return flight to Toronto. Since then I have always packed them in the check on baggage. This year I am taking carry on to Germany and I found a plastic circular needle which a friend says should go through the security without problems. She carries plastic crochet hooks and hasn't had any problems.


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

When I flew to Germany from the States, I checked with TSA online. There it said it was allowed.  So I printed the page and put it with my passport, just in case some TSA agent would tell me no. An 8 hour flight can be a long time if you have nothing to knit.


----------



## MammaK (Dec 29, 2012)

Also, remember to check the 'threat' code status. We've had the rules regarding what could go into carry-on changed between our house and the airport (a 10 minute drive). The check-in agent didn't even know about it. The only carry-ons allowed that day were purses, cameras and pills! Also, knitting needles aren't allowed when flying out of or within Mexico.


----------



## Nevah (Aug 11, 2012)

I flew from Canada to California in March and took my crochet hook with no problem. I was not willing to have my knitting disturbed so I crochet hats. Have a safe trip.


----------



## judiostudio (Mar 4, 2014)

I just flew with Frontie Airlines and knitted on circulars the entire way from NJ to FL. TSA never even mentioned them. Except for take-off and landing, when I draw all the blood out of my husband's hand I clamp on so hard, I knitted the entire time.


----------



## Phoebe's Mother (Aug 27, 2012)

Clearly, some of us are less stable-looking. . .or more scary-looking(!) than others of us. Therefore, I will pluck my eyebrow before flying again. . .


----------



## csnyder (Dec 4, 2013)

I have flown throughout the US and Europe with knitting. However, I always carry plastic and/or bamboo needles - the airlines will confiscate metal needles.


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

I've finally figured this out! The TSA and airline folks are TOO CHEAP to buy their own needles! This is the reason it is so random--they don't all knit or crochet, only certain ones! :lol: :lol:


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

I have flown all over the world - literally - and NEVER had my needles confiscated. I only knit with circulars so perhaps they do not look threatening like straight needles might? You can check with TSA, but one person will tell you one thing and another will tell you something else. My last flight was in June to Italy via Zurich. No problem. I knit the entire way over and back.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Check with the airline. 
I have flown in the past with metal double pointed and circular knitting needles in my carry-on bag. I used them on the flight. This was after the ban on knitting needles. 
Bamboo might be a better source.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I have many friends from Canada who fly frequently out of and into Canada. They knit and crochet without hassle.


----------



## Fiftyshades63 (Jun 22, 2014)

Domestically you can take you're knitting & knit on the plane no problem, internationally I'm no sure.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Having recently had this knit needles conversation, I would not take them on the plane. I feel it depends on the mood of the TSA agent at security. 

I guess you could try carrying inexpensive needles. :?: :?: :?:


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

http://www.tsa.gov/traveler-information/transporting-knitting-needles-and-needlepoint I always print off the TSA rules and bring them with me. You may not want to carry on EVERY needle & hook. I have never had any problems.


----------



## GeorgialCampbell (Jul 2, 2014)

It will depend on what level of security it is. Check with the airline before you give them your luggage so if you can't keep them with you, you can put them in your luggage before they take it.


----------



## mosey (Jan 17, 2011)

I fly every winter to Fl and back never had a problem.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Wooden, bamboo and plastic needles will get less attention. If you have interchangeables: keep your project on the cable but put on the stops after removing the needle tips. Drop the needle tips in your purse as if they are ball point pens (I actually use a pen/pencil carrier for that purpose). You shouldn't have any problem.


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

Nanny White said:


> Plastic, bamboo or wooden needles/crochet hooks are allowed in carry-on luggage. If you are in Cattle Class please don't knit, it will annoy the people next to you. (Trust me, I love my knitting and crochet, but was really annoyed by a lady next to me selfishly knitting on the plane) I do knit and crochet in the airport when I fly without my husband, it relieves the boredom!


I also travel cattle class but I knit continental with circulars so I'm not moving anything but my wrists. No problem, no impact on neighbor. I use plastic, flexible needles that can't possibly be a weapon --switch to my KnitPicks needles when I get where I'm going.


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

I went to the TSA website to check if knitting needles were allowed. (TSA is Transportation Safety Administration.) On domestic flights, knitting needles are allowed, straight, curricular, double-pointed. I have taken needles with me, through security in the U.S. on numerous occasions. In your case, with yours being an international flight, I would check with your airline, the Canadian version of the TSA, and the U.S.'s TSA. International flights may have different regulations. Printing off written permission to show at the security check would be well advised.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

Google TSA and check there. I live in Florida and just returned from a two week trip to Scotland on US AIR and did not have a problem Took Bamboo needles for socks I am making. No problem at all. It is not up to the airline but TSA.


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

I've taken my straight needles with me on both international flights and those within the US. Funny, they only took my expensive moisturizer away from me once, the jar was over the accepted oz. size, but it was 1/3 empty! Now that's dangerous stuff. These days, flying in and of itself is dangerous.


----------



## angel210 (Jan 26, 2011)

TSA has a PDF file you can print. Copy and carry with you.

Chop sticks are size 8. Take a child's pencil sharpener and make a point. Emery board works to smoot out the rough spots.


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

Definetly check with the airpalne. You will have to give it up if they don't allow it. Better to pack it in your suitcase.


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

I always knit on planes. I take circular needles.


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

Here are the latest guidelines for knitting needles and crochet hooks:

http://www.tsa.gov/traveler-information/transporting-knitting-needles-and-needlepoint

I have flown internationally with knitting needles and scissors with blades shorter than 4".

Check online for guidelines within Canada.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

I travel with a project on a circular needle, and have never had an issue. That said, who knows? I like the idea of a cheap bamboo circular - you could even plan to cut off the needles at security and somehow secure the cable if you had to. I've read here before that you want to travel with a project on your needles, and I think that's wise. I also keep a crochet hook in my bag, and again, no problems. This is coming from someone who used to get stopped at every check point (I guess I looked like a middle aged Irish terrorist when I was in Ireland), so I'm happy to not have a problem with this.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Travel agent may be able to give you info on knitting needles and airplanes, especially going from one country to another. In any case, take cheapest knitting needles only, or crochet hooks...that way, if confiscated, no great loss...pack the good needles /crochet hooks in the checked baggage. 
Circular knitting needles would be the needles of choice, bamboo or wood best for air travel...if the needles do not pass inspection, you can always break off points and tie the cable so as not to lose your stitches.
Jane


----------



## mlsolcz (Feb 16, 2012)

stubbynose said:


> My Husband and I are flying from Toronto Canada to Atlanta Georgia( my second time flying ever)( such a rookyLOL) in September and I am wondering if I am allowed to take 1 or2 sets of Knitting needles and or crochet hooks with me on the plane to work on a project to pass the time away. I don't want to take them just to have them confiscate them on me !!
> I tried googling this and so far can't find anything regarding this. any help would be greatly appreciated !! I have yet to book my flights , would a travel agent know the answer to this question I wonder??


I've never had any problem carrying knitting needles (usually one or two on board) when flying from the US to anywhere. I always check with the TSA site before flying just in case.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

stubbynose said:


> My Husband and I are flying from Toronto Canada to Atlanta Georgia( my second time flying ever)( such a rookyLOL) in September and I am wondering if I am allowed to take 1 or2 sets of Knitting needles and or crochet hooks with me on the plane to work on a project to pass the time away. I don't want to take them just to have them confiscate them on me !!
> I tried googling this and so far can't find anything regarding this. any help would be greatly appreciated !! I have yet to book my flights , would a travel agent know the answer to this question I wonder??


You can check this site to be sure:
http://www.catsa.gc.ca/whatcanIbring

Whenever I fly (in the US) my knitting comes with me. I've never had a problem.


----------



## adrevalas (Mar 28, 2014)

I always take my knitting with me when I fly & never had any problems. I did once have a seat mate question why I was allowed to bring them on board, as they could be a weapon. I smiled sweetly & replied, "well, you could always stab someone in the neck with a ballpoint pen, & they don't take them away." End of discussion!


----------



## jogs4201 (Jan 31, 2011)

Lmao .... You guys are funny!


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

I fly several times a year and have never had my circular needles taken from me, but I did lose my fold up scissors, so now I take puppy snips and they have never been taken. I always fly with some knitting in my carry on purse or bag.


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

Puppies101 said:


> I'm not sure about this, but maybe you should check with the airline company your are flying with.


Exactly :!: :!: :!:


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

adrevalas said:


> I always take my knitting with me when I fly & never had any problems. I did once have a seat mate question why I was allowed to bring them on board, as they could be a weapon. I smiled sweetly & replied, "well, you could always stab someone in the neck with a ballpoint pen, & they don't take them away." End of discussion!


In "Shibumi", by Trevanian, the main character was killing people on an airplane with all kinds of non-pointy objects, including a paper cup. You could stow that tidbit to use as a comeback if anyone questions your knitting needles. ANYTHING can be made into a weapon, in the right (or wrong) hands.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

My husband worked for Air Canada as a ticket agent and he would have told you (he is now retired) no, but can be packed in your luggage. But the agents and the people who work at the air port never say the same thing. so be weary of what they say. Carry extra needles with you in case they take the other ones away. :-(


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

adrevalas said:


> I always take my knitting with me when I fly & never had any problems. I did once have a seat mate question why I was allowed to bring them on board, as they could be a weapon. I smiled sweetly & replied, "well, you could always stab someone in the neck with a ballpoint pen, & they don't take them away." End of discussion!


LOL!!! I never had a problem taking knitting on the plane. I had to go to court the other day, so I brought my knitting along. They took it away from me. I thought, oh, I can take it on a plane, but I can't knit while I wait to pay for a stinking speeding ticket! The cop said I could have the yarn. I told him it wasn't much good without the needles. I should have taken it and done some arm knitting just to bust his chops :twisted:


----------



## bertiesue (Mar 16, 2014)

I fly quite often and have never had any problems with bringing knitting needles on board. I use circular bamboo needles, but I have seen people with bamboo straight needles as well. I would not bring metal needles as they may be interpreted as potential "weapons". I also have a tiny pair of scissors with rounded points and a bamboo tapestry needle in my kit. The only time TSA was really restrictive about needles/crochet hooks was the 2 years right after 9/11. I've even flown to Europe and not had a problem with TSA.


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

It all depends on TSA. They are who you deal with and there is lot of individual difference. I have traveled around the US with all kinds of metal needles and a crochet hook in my change purse with no comments. But they did take my 1" swiss army knife that had my tiny scissors. Because it was a KNIFE


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Hiya Hiya makes these really cute little snips that look like kitties and puppies: http://www.nobleknits.com/hiya-hiya-kitty-snips-tiny-scissors/ (this is just one place that has them).

I like them because they're so small, and the top half keeps the scissor ends together and protected. They're great for travel!


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

I took knitting on the plane to Turkey after checking. My needles were circular with short bamboo for the needle part - no problems


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I read here sometime ago that it is a good idea to take along with you a manila envelope with your name and address If the TSA agents want to confiscate you needles just mail them to your self.


----------



## kksdiamonds (Jan 24, 2014)

I always take my bamboo needles, my round tip short scissors and a tapestry needle to sew end my ends should i finish a project while in flight. BUT I also always take the printout from TSA in case THEY give me grief I can say "here are your guidelines" and they always let me through. Never had any problems since.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Google for TSA and you will find out the regulations first hand. 
Don't rely on innuendo.
Quite honestly, on a domestic flight, I'd rather read than worry about having to carry extra "stuff" around.


----------



## Nannyshirl (May 11, 2013)

Phoebe's Mother said:


> We are not the terrorists!


Sadly there's no such thing as a typical terrorist, although I'd be sad to lose my needles or hooks, I'd rather they check and play safe by confiscating them, than be on a plane that was hijacked by real terrorists using everyday items as weapons.

Better safe than dead eh!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I think TSA finally realized how dangerous a knitter without her project can be. 

Don't they know we could use the knitting cable as a garrote?

did I say that out loud?


----------



## SandraPurl (Dec 12, 2011)

headlemk said:


> I think TSA finally realized how dangerous a knitter without her project can be.
> 
> Don't they know we could use the knitting cable as a garrote?
> 
> did I say that out loud?


Too funny!!!


----------



## Lore Bews (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi, I am from Canada and have flown in and out of here to the states and all over the world...I always take plastic or wooden hooks/needles, have a project started, don't make a point of telling them as when it's scanned nothing sets of the metal detectors and I use a dental floss container for cutting the wool instead of scissors. I do like to work with metal needles/hooks better so I pack those in my suitcase for when I am at our destination! Hope this helps you!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

headlemk said:


> I think TSA finally realized how dangerous a knitter without her project can be.
> 
> Don't they know we could use the knitting cable as a garrote?
> 
> did I say that out loud?


I have had the same thought. Great minds think alike - or we watch the same movies.


----------



## Nanny White (Apr 21, 2013)

Nannyshirl said:


> Sadly there's no such thing as a typical terrorist, although I'd be sad to lose my needles or hooks, I'd rather they check and play safe by confiscating them, than be on a plane that was hijacked by real terrorists using everyday items as weapons.
> 
> Better safe than dead eh!


Totally agree Nannyshirl. (I too am from Staffordshire.) I fly a lot, out of Manchester, Birmingham, Heathrow, to Dublin, JFK, Norway, Tunisia, so far this year. Every security check at every airport is different, I like that it is, but no-one has ever questioned me about needles or crochet hooks. As I said earlier, I only have plastic or bamboo in my carry-on, my Addi circs, my preferred needles, in my check-in cases.


----------



## Brawny (Feb 2, 2014)

Call your airlines and ask them about it. I have taken knitting needles with the project that I was working on, on the airplane. The rest I packed in the suit case that I checked in. Hope this helps you out.


----------



## j-krau1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Lore Bews said:


> Hi, I am from Canada and have flown in and out of here to the states and all over the world...I always take plastic or wooden hooks/needles, have a project started, don't make a point of telling them as when it's scanned nothing sets of the metal detectors and I use a dental floss container for cutting the wool instead of scissors. I do like to work with metal needles/hooks better so I pack those in my suitcase for when I am at our destination! Hope this helps you!


Definitely go the non-metallic route. I'd likely carry a crochet project using the acrylic hooks as they come in a fairly wide array of sizes from about a G to Q/S and my smallest Crochet Lite is a C.

Janet, Mpls


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

headlemk said:


> I think TSA finally realized how dangerous a knitter without her project can be.
> 
> Don't they know we could use the knitting cable as a garrote?
> 
> did I say that out loud?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

I recently flew within the US and the info. I got was you can take knitting needles on the airplane. They suggest you take circular bamboo needles that are no longer than 24 inches, I took a 16 inch needle & had no problems. I don't crochet so I did not ask about hooks. I got this info. from the TSA web site. When I did not find the exact question I wanted, I sent an e-mail that was promptly answered. I'd like to know what you learn about Canada regulations, since I will be in Canada in Aug. I know I can leave the US with them, but need to know if I can leave Canada with them on my flight home. TSA is the US airport security, what is it in Canada?


----------



## Avery09 (Feb 8, 2013)

You ought to be able to google your airlines and it will tell you what you can bring on in your carry on bag.


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

Wow Thank you all so kindly for your quick and some very humorous answers !! Like I said before I am such a newbie at flying and had no idea what TSA was so had to google it so I had some idea who to ask here in Canada !! 
I think I will bring a book and a plastic crochet hook its been so long since I flew I can't remember how large or small the seats were.. I remember our first plane was small as it was a small commuter plane and my second plane I got bumped to first class as my 2 year old daughter had fallen at the airport and dislocated her shoulders after having it put back in they thought it best for her to have lots of space so no accidental bumps from another passenger ! So I have no idea what size the seats are.. crocheting for me is less arm movement so hubby won't get annoyed with my elbows this way !! lol

I greatly appreciate your time and comments, you are all so kind !! 
Have a great day !! hugs !!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Also a reminder that happy, smiling people get by with a lot more than obnoxious, snooty people. Will never forget the black lady who was fairly rude to the Kenya airport checkers and they checked her for a very long time and really hassled her. The rest of us who were nice, smiling, told the guy good afternoon, etc,went thru just fine and fast.


----------



## adrevalas (Mar 28, 2014)

as my grandmother always used to say, you'll catch more flies with honey than with vinegar!


----------



## KnitWit 54 (Oct 28, 2012)

It depends on which airline you are flying. My last trip was West Jet and I was ok, but my scissors had to have round tips and be not over a certain length.
Call your airline for info on flight down and back. Sometimes there is even a difference when clearing the inspection scanners!
Keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## clippedwings (Feb 12, 2011)

there are many threads here about that. search the subject


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Think they still are sensitive about the metal needles. I always make sure they are wood that I carry on.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Another suggestions might be to pack needles in your checked luggage so that if your needles are not allowed you can knit when you get to your destination. Put a lifeline in before you leave for the airport just in case.

Also you could have a self addressed envelope with postage with you. I went to the PO before my trip to have the envelope with my needles weighed so I can put the exact postage on it. At the time I had a project on a good set of needles. 
so far my knitting needles have never been an issue. 

PS Circulars are much more convenient, f you are anything like me. Straight needles are always slipping on the floor. On a plane there is not much room to bend down to pick them up.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

rebrenner31 said:


> I've taken my straight needles with me on both international flights and those within the US. Funny, they only took my expensive moisturizer away from me once, the jar was over the accepted oz. size, but it was 1/3 empty! Now that's dangerous stuff. These days, flying in and of itself is dangerous.


Exactly why I drive over 30,000 miles a year to visit family and friends. Love it when DH does the driving, I knit and crochet up a storm!


----------



## Nancy S. (Jul 2, 2013)

Why don't you just call the airlines or the TSA? That way you will get accurate & up-to-date info.


----------



## demimar7hotmail.com (Jul 14, 2014)

I believe that circular needles are ok. Ask for bamboo ar wooden needles as well.


----------



## 56170 (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks for mentioning about the knitting needles, I am flying to Peru tomorrow. I checked with TSA and yes knitting needles are allowed. It is a long trip.


----------



## Nannyshirl (May 11, 2013)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Also a reminder that happy, smiling people get by with a lot more than obnoxious, snooty people. Will never forget the black lady who was fairly rude to the Kenya airport checkers and they checked her for a very long time and really hassled her. The rest of us who were nice, smiling, told the guy good afternoon, etc,went thru just fine and fast.


Karma.... It'll get them every time, not always immediately, but what goes around certainly comes around!


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

This subject comes up almost on a monthly basis. The smartest thing to do is to call the airline you are flying with and if the answer is in the positive for you to take needles on the plane, get that in writing. I had the okay from an airline a couple of years ago, but when I got to check-in I was told no and I could either throw them away or go get them checked into my luggage. I had to run from one end of the airport to the other to get to check-in. Not a happy camper, but at least I saved my knitting.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

demimar7hotmail.com said:


> I believe that circular needles are ok. Ask for bamboo ar wooden needles as well.


It amazes me that they could allow circular needles but not straight. They all have that nasty pointy end that can do damage if used as a weapon. But then so can a plastic fork given out at meal-time.


----------



## Mandy111 (Apr 30, 2012)

I was on a flight from Melbourne to Perth (Australia) busily knitting away when the hostess came up and confiscated my knitting and needles and said I could have them back when we landed and yet they had been passed by airport security. I was not a happy camper! Since then the airline has developed a bit of common sense and I have happily knitted my way across Australia. I think you will find that most airlines have now adopted this policy.


----------



## marthajane246 (Jul 18, 2011)

TSA has a website that answers that question. I carry a copy with me I my knitting bag. The answer is YES, you can take your knitting. I always knit while I'm flying and waiting to fly. I carry my knitting needles, small scissors , crochet hooks, darning needle....those are in a zip kit.


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

I have always been lucky, and have been able to take my knitting needles on the plane. One trip, a young man was sitting beside me as I was knitting. He LOUDLY said.."You mean they let you on here with those lethal weapons, and they threw out my toothpaste?" Everyone was staring and we all were laughing...!!! HUGS...GG


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

run4fittness said:



> In the States usually are are allowed to carry your needles. Since you are flying out of and then back into Canada it may be different. Check with the airlines on both side of the border and then print off whatever it says especially if it allows them. Sometimes the folks at security will try to take them if you don't have the copy from the airline. Good luck and enjoy your flight.


The first time I flew, they were confiscated, but the next time, I went through the security just fine....I would check with travel agent...they should know if security has tightened again


----------



## grandpeg (Mar 13, 2011)

I have flown round-trip to Russia six times and only once were my size 2 wooden DP needles in a sock, half completed, confiscated by a grumpy and very authoritarian security woman in the Moscow airport. I was 72 years old and using a wheelchair at the time. The idea that I might run amok and take over the plane mid flight seemed hilarious to me but I suppose anything's possible. 

Peggy Lavorgna


----------



## SFCMommy (Dec 14, 2011)

I am flying to Germany next week on Air Berlin. Their on-line information said knitting needles only in checked luggage. I plan to bring a very simple knitting project which I'll put, of course, in my checked luggage. Nothing was mentioned about crochet hooks or other craft items such as tapestry needles. I load up my Kindle for reading on the place. Yes, call the airlines for sure. Bringing documentation of the airline's policy is a very good suggestion. One time, I was held up by TSA flying within the USA because I was trying to bring mascara onto the plane! *gasp!* It's a (ta-da!) GEL! I replied, "That mascara is so dried up, I'll be lucky to get some onto my lashes let alone make a bomb of it." My remark wasn't appreciated but they let me go through.


----------



## poverbaugh (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm flying from NY to Vegas in Sept. Anyone know if Southwest allows needles?


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

http://www.tsa.gov/traveler-information/transporting-knitting-needles-and-needlepoint

Sorry if this was posted earlier. I've not read all nine pages (so far) on this thread. Anyway, I printed off this page and took wooden circs, dpns, and metal crochet hooks. No one bothered me at all. (Domestic USA flights.)


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

I've just returned from a vacation in Maui and my carry-on containing knitting needles was not questioned. In going there I had the bamboo circular needle still in its cellophane packet. The yarn and copies of patterns were added as well as a plastic crochet hook. There was no problem getting through Security and I had the Alaska Airlines rules in my purse, just in case! On board I started a new project without objection and returning with a half-finished WIP did not raise alarm.


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

knittingdragon said:


> This subject comes up almost on a monthly basis. The smartest thing to do is to call the airline you are flying with and if the answer is in the positive for you to take needles on the plane, get that in writing. I had the okay from an airline a couple of years ago, but when I got to check-in I was told no and I could either throw them away or go get them checked into my luggage. I had to run from one end of the airport to the other to get to check-in. Not a happy camper, but at least I saved my knitting.


That's the problem. There is no consistency. Just because TSA says its OK, does not mean the people at security will let it go thru. Last year I was in line and the lady in front of me had an infant and they found a pair of infant nail clippers. OMG!!! I thought the security agent was going to have a stroke over it!!


----------



## reneesoloway (May 23, 2014)

Yes you are allowed to take knitting needles on the plane. I checked on the Jet Blue Site and they had a list of things that you could and couldn't take. I typed in knitting needles and they say yes you can.
[email protected]


----------



## Christiane (Mar 31, 2011)

i fly regularly with projects on circular needles and never have had a problem. However, never have flown out of Toronto so checking with airline his well advised.


----------



## adrevalas (Mar 28, 2014)

I've never had any problems w/ bamboo needles on SW.


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

reneesoloway said:


> Yes you are allowed to take knitting needles on the plane. I checked on the Jet Blue Site and they had a list of things that you could and couldn't take. I typed in knitting needles and they say yes you can.


Please remove your personal email from your post. It's not a good idea to advertise your info in a public forum.


----------



## reneesoloway (May 23, 2014)

how do you remove a personal e mail from your post? i tried but it didnt work.


----------



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

The Yarn Harlot routinely flies from Canada to the US and knits socks on the plane. Check with her. You could ask on her website.


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi -I live near Toronto & have flown many times in & out of Toronto airport. I have taken my knitting with me & never have had a problem. Having said that, I usually take bamboo needles (never Addi's) just in case they do confiscate them. Better safe than sorry!


----------



## 56170 (Mar 2, 2012)

Yes You are absolutely right...they did let me keep my knitting needles but took away my deodorant 1/2 oz. solid.Go figure!!


----------



## hettie (Dec 15, 2012)

I always take plastic or wooden needles, these do not appear to be picked up on Xray.

get a letter from the Customer services of the airline, that you are flying with.


----------



## dorothy mabel (Jun 19, 2014)

I recently returned to Europe from Canada, knitted on a circular needle both legs of the journey, also travel regularly to the Uk and Egypt and have never had a problem, kneedle pack goes in my hold luggage.
so much knitting time while travelling is Valuable.
good luck.
DM.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Because rules are so inconsistently enforced, I carry two projects when I travel, my "real" project in my checked luggage and a very small project ( a sachet, premie hat, sock) on the most non- threatening needles appropriate for the project, short circulars or 5" dpns, usually bamboo). These supplies I carry in a pencil case in my purse. Once airborne I take out my project. Because I use the shortest needles possible, only the tips show as I knit. And the shortest circulars are too small to even be considered a threat as a garrote. This is my back up plan, plan A is to avoid flying whenever possible, I disliked flying pre 9/11, and now I loathe it, in part because so many of the safety rules don't actually make you any safer, they just give the illusion of safety.


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't know if it is too late to reply or not...but I took my crochet hooks with me, and circular needles with me when we just flew to Idaho...But If I were you, I would call my airlines...by the way...we changed planes 3 times..


----------

